# Shoes - Whats your style ? Would you be interested in Discount on Great Styles ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Been looking around and really fancy these - So thought we would get in touch and we might be able to secure a discount on these types of shoes ?

Handmade Shoes -by www.evesandgray.co.uk -


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.asos.com/dune/dune-pony-hair-brogues-in-black-leather/prd/7066984?iid=7066984&transaction_id={transaction_id}&affid=15401&istCompanyId=6f061ed0-7427-4b6c-bb90-987c0bd08468&istItemId=xwiwmqxawq&istBid=tztx&r=2&mk=abc

ive got these whizzer look smart polished up


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like the third pair

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like those brown&purple ones.
Unfortunately I look like a pillock if I dress smartly 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I fancy the THE “WELLESLEY” TWEED/TAN BROGUE , see what you can do Whizzer .


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Discount on Eves & Gray follow on Twitter #, Grenson Church plus more recently Cheaney...similar to ^ as yet unworn.

All nice.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Very flashy


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Love that first pair :argie:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

First pair look great.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw a pair i liked last night, uhmed and ahed over them, decided this morning that i would buy them.......aaaand they're no longer available.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice but pricey...
Would rather spend the cash on waxes


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Nice but pricey...
> 
> Would rather spend the cash on waxes


Ditto, can see the quality in the shoes but I'm that heavy on my feet would be through them in no time.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quality shoes will outlast a quality wax easy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Quality shoes will outlast a quality wax easy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rarely see 3 months out of the heels on my work (office) shoes.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Rarely see 3 months out of the heels on my work (office) shoes.


Get some Blakeys and tap dance down the corridors


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Taxboy said:


> Get some Blakeys and tap dance down the corridors


Absolutely hate them


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

muzzer said:


> I saw a pair i liked last night, uhmed and ahed over them, decided this morning that i would buy them.......aaaand they're no longer available.


I did them same but emailed them and they still had a pair in my size. Should be here Tuesday


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Use EVES and get 25% off hope that helps, these really are great quality leather and extremely well made 


Think I can see me purchasing more pairs now.....


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

what would you wear em with? Too informal for suit, too formal for jeans?


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a pair of Black Wellesley Brogues,great shoe.My feet are not good.Wearing nice quality shoes makes my life so much better.They last for years and years.I also have Loake brogues in a couple of coulors.My favs are the fantastically named- Tarantula.

The QUEEN buys her shoes of um......

https://www.loake.co.uk/tarantula.html

BB


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just revisited their site from the link, they now have a new version of the shoe i liked but it's £220 :doublesho

Maybe one to investigate when i get back off holiday


----------

